# Is McDonald's under-rated as a bike stop?



## Pale Rider (16 Oct 2016)

I think there's a lot going for McDonald's as a bike stop.

Some mixed views in the Friday's Cambridge night ride thread, so rather than hijack that here's a thread for anyone wanting to praise - or slate - McD's.

My experiences have been mostly positive.

Leaving aside the food for a moment, the staff are usually welcoming, no problem with using the toilet even if you don't buy anything, and the same goes for the wi-fi.

Most of the McD's I've been to have enough street furniture outside to lock the bike, and part of it is usually under cover.

The coffee is cheap and good.

Some of the cold pop drinks are a bit variable.

I'm partial to Diet Coke, but usually have something else in McDonald's.

Even though it's supposed the be the Real Thing, it doesn't always taste like it.

The food menu is ever-expanding, but I've only tried the more traditional stuff.

Not mad keen on the burgers, they do a job if needed.

I genuinely like the breakfast McMuffins.

Not tried much of the sweet stuff, although I did have a donut once which was nice enough.

On balance, I'm lovin' it - what are your thoughts on McDonald's?


----------



## Markymark (16 Oct 2016)

Like most things, it has a time and a place in moderation.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Oct 2016)

I wouldn't avoid a McDonalds but most of my rides that warrant a stop are out in the sticks and away from the usual McDonalds locations.


----------



## Markymark (16 Oct 2016)

I do have the odd McDonalds, maybe after a few beers on the way home. Not sure it's bike food as not convinced it will replace the energy I'd need.


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2016)

No. Crap in most regards: locations tend to be motorist, any bike parking tends to be substandard and uncovered (Locking to street furniture? How much do you hate your bike? That's last resort stuff), drink selection is limited, cakes are oversweet prefab pap, it's overpackaged and I see too much of their litter on my rides.

Give me a farm shop or roadside cafe any time. Even the coffee chains and KFC are better than MacDonald's and I don't like them much.


----------



## G3CWI (16 Oct 2016)

I struggle to imagine a club ride stopping at one but they do stop at Costas, so why not? In my opinion, McD's food is better than the "airline-style" food at Costas.


----------



## jay clock (16 Oct 2016)

I do like a maccy dee on occasions but their coffee is crap. I like a strong Americano with space for plenty of cold milk. Very hard to get at McDonalds


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2016)

If we want to talk about underrated club stops, how about bakery cafes (Saturdays only) and golf club cafes?


----------



## Venod (16 Oct 2016)

There is one right beside the TPT in Barnsley that I use, as the OP says the coffee's good, I usually have the wrap of the day, its not spectacular food but it fills a spot, I lock the bike to the fence or a table outside where it can be seen clearly, I also use the one by the M62 near Goole and sometimes the one in Scunthorpe when I do a Humber Bridge ride, you know what to expect and they are always open, I have on more than one occasion ridden out to cafe's to find them shut.


----------



## Jimidh (16 Oct 2016)

I wouldn't rule them out but luckily where I ride there are many more preferable options.


----------



## HLaB (16 Oct 2016)

My old club stopped at one on Boxing Day, mainly because that was the only place open though ;-)


----------



## raleighnut (16 Oct 2016)

Don't try to ride past the one opposite Leicester Clock Tower if it has been raining, it's like a skating rink outside. 

DAMHIKT


----------



## subaqua (16 Oct 2016)

As bike stops go they are mediocre. As a office away from office they are fairly good. Half decent coffee and free wifi.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Oct 2016)

Same same, I suppose, but I prefer Burger King to McDonalds.

If you can get out before the seniors 'come to life', garden centres make for ideal stops mid-morning or afternoon. 

They're generally clean, friendly, relaxed, good and varied menus, safe and welcoming.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Oct 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Don't try to ride past the one opposite Leicester Clock Tower if it has been raining, it's like a skating rink outside.
> 
> DAMHIKT



You mean the pedestrianised part?


----------



## MarkF (16 Oct 2016)

They are fine IMO, even though I don't eat meat. I use them mainly when it's raining and I need somewhere to hole up for while whilst spending very little. I genuinely like their coffee, the wi-fi is a bonus.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You mean the pedestrianised part?


Yes the pedestrianised part that has a CYCLEPATH clearly marked and signposted through it (the clue is the destinations in white on a blue background with a little picture of a bike on them as I once pointed out to a PCSO who shouted "Get off that bike" whilst his oppo ,a real Copper, stood grinning and shaking his head)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Oct 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Yes the pedestrianised part that has a CYCLEPATH clearly marked and signposted through it (the clue is the destinations in white on a blue background with a little picture of a bike on them as I once pointed out to a PCSO who shouted "Get off that bike" whilst his oppo ,a real Copper, stood grinning and shaking his head)



I can honestly say I've never noticed the cyclepath when I've ridden through town.


----------



## Nibor (16 Oct 2016)

A north west group did the Manchester to Blackpool night ride and they refused to open their doors for 50 odd cyclists in the middle of the night and would not serve them through the drive through window.


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2016)

Nibor said:


> A north west group did the Manchester to Blackpool night ride and they refused to open their doors for 50 odd cyclists in the middle of the night and would not serve them through the drive through window.


Is Wimpy the only chain to serve cyclists at the drive through window? Not many of them left, though.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Oct 2016)

Perfectly ok as bike stops imo/ime. The porridge is good, the coffee is very good.


----------



## Ajay (16 Oct 2016)

I did the Raid Alpine last month and had a couple of pit stops chez McDo, absolute godsend. A large, full fat, air conditioned coke with fillet o fish was just what I needed in Briançon before getting stuck into the Izoard


----------



## raleighnut (16 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I can honestly say I've never noticed the cyclepath when I've ridden through town.


The map isn't too good on this but the it is clearly there on the map of the city centre (part of the set of 6 maps covering the whole county)

https://www.leicester.gov.uk/media/179027/leicester-cycle-city-action-plan.pdf

Page 15


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2016)

User said:


> They are not wrong.


Latte is hot frothed milk. (Flat white for just hot). Is Americano with cold milk just a café au lait?

Also, arguing with your customers over this is being a bit of a dick.


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4514129, member: 45"]They blimmin' are. Americano is one shot with hot water to fill, and milk to taste. Latte is one shot into a cup of heated milk.[/QUOTE]

I'm not keen on hot milk and have had similar to and fro discussions when trying to order coffee.

"Black with cold milk" usually gets the point across.

I sometimes have 'white coffee' in McDonald's for simplicity - the little cold milk sachets in some outlets are a fiddle to open, although they are proper milk.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I wouldn't avoid a McDonalds but most of my rides that warrant a stop are out in the sticks and away from the usual McDonalds locations.



^^^^ Mainly this.

However, I have stopped at one for the reasons given - they're always open, they have (usually) clean, functioning toilets, free wi-fi and you can get something to eat / drink - in that order. 

I've also whiled away an hour or two in BK waiting for my bike sorting in the nearby Halfords. Not great, but a chicken burger and vanilla shake contains the essentials for cycling and they also have free wi-fi and toilets.

Can't say that I'd plan a ride round either of them, but they're adequate when called upon.

I'm lovin' the conundrum of not opening the doors at certain hours over night AND not serving anyone other than motorists at the drive through.
"Can I come in?"
"No, we can't unlock the doors at this time of night - it's health and safety"
"OK, I'll go to the drive thru"
"Can't serve you there, it's health and safety"


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Oct 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> ^^^^ Mainly this.
> 
> However, I have stopped at one for the reasons given - they're always open, they have (usually) clean, functioning toilets, free wi-fi and you can get something to eat / drink - in that order.
> 
> ...



I've never tried to use the drive-thru on my bike, but have read it's frowned upon.

I'm no health and safety zealot, but I can understand McDonald's not wanting bikes mixing with the motor traffic in the narrow drive-thru lane.


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> I've never tried to use the drive-thru on my bike, but have read it's frowned upon.
> 
> I'm no health and safety zealot, but I can understand McDonald's not wanting bikes mixing with the motor traffic in the narrow drive-thru lane.


Understand it because otherwise bikes never have to mix with motor traffic in narrow lanes?


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Oct 2016)

It seems it's only McDonalds UK that isn't lovin' bikes: http://www.foodandwine.com/fwx/mcdonald-s-wants-you-bike-through-drive-thru

And I'll leave you with this image...


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Oct 2016)

I recall the McBike box being mentioned on here a while ago.

I've never seen one, and the no bikes in the drive-thru policy is only what I've heard.

Might be worth an ask next time to get a definitive answer.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Oct 2016)

I used to work with a health centre giving advice for student travellers

The "big" companies have an advantage in that they are "overseen" and have an audited standard
For instance Pepsi or Coke(defizzed) was a better option than something like Dioralyte that required local water in the case of diarrhoea

Equally McDonalds et al have a required standard


Not to suggest that local fayre is not part of the travelling experience, but sometimes Canberra beneficial


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2016)

On a long ride and they are the only thing open or near by. They are a godsend. The staff are very friendly and helpful. Even to those that are traipsing in at all hours in wet cycle gear. The coffee is good and they do serve some decent food. (Can do without the burgers). The shop fronts are usually big glass fronted so very easy to keep an eye on your bikes.


----------



## User482 (16 Oct 2016)

They're purely a last resort for me. The coffee is just about drinkable, and I can't think of any food they serve that I find in the slightest bit appetising. Though in fairness, the toilets are top notch.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Oct 2016)

When we went out on the club rides(WHEN 'cause i haven't been out for 2 months)i'd suggest a chip shop or McDonalds etc for our lunch break. The others would always dismiss my suggestion saying we had to visit a cafe as it's a cafe, not a burger stop. So off we went to some little "tea rooms" or "Granny's farmhouse" thingy, spending twice as much as we would've done if some weren't so snobby about where they ate!


----------



## User482 (16 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Not even the apple pie things?



Apple pie analogue? The only advantage of them being served at temperatures slightly hotter than the sun, is that it will burn your tastebuds away.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> Understand it because otherwise bikes never have to mix with motor traffic in narrow lanes?



I think it is because McD recognise that if a collision happened between a vehicle and a bicycle in its drive through lane they may well have some liability

I don't go in them on bike rides, but only because I'm usually in the countryside. I tried their porridge recently, it was good, and the coffee is at least as good as any high street coffee chain. If I was on some urban ride then I think they would be a good option


----------



## jefmcg (16 Oct 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Leaving aside the food for a moment


Which is what I tend to do with it.

(I've used a McDonalds as a 3am stop on an Audax. They looked at me sideways when I wheeled my bike in, but I think decided it wasn't worth making a fuss about. Food was .. as expected. Edible, and honestly the chips are good - I prefer thicker, but they are a good example of skinny "fries". Much better than a starbucks under similar circumstances when I paid more for a grilled cheese sandwich and an undrinkable coffee).


----------



## Slick (16 Oct 2016)

I would rather chew my own arm off than eat any of that gunk. On the whole, our food chain is pretty dysfunctional, and this place is right at the top of the pile when it comes to reasons why.


----------



## midlife (16 Oct 2016)

Slick said:


> I would rather chew my own arm off than eat any of that gunk. On the whole, our food chain is pretty dysfunctional, and this place is right at the top of the pile when it comes to reasons why.



Maybe that accolade goes to a turkey twizzler 

Shaun


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> So off we went to some little "tea rooms" or "Granny's farmhouse" thingy, spending twice as much as we would've done if some weren't so snobby about where they ate!


Probably getting twice as much twice as digestible twice as good food - it ain't snobbery when the chosen thing is better than Mucky D!

On the rare occasions where our group either can't agree (happened once in the last four years) or exceed the capacity of the lunch stop (twice), we've just agreed the restart time and place.


----------



## vickster (16 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Maybe that accolade goes to a turkey twizzler
> 
> Shaun


Or a doner kebab, seemingly made of 'meat' of unknown parentage


----------



## Slick (16 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Maybe that accolade goes to a turkey twizzler
> 
> Shaun


I must admit, there are a few options for that particular accolade, unfortunately.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> Probably getting twice as much twice as digestible twice as good food




Somehow i don't think so. They buy loads of bacon, sausages, black pudding, cakes, pastries and other salt laden and sugary things.


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Oct 2016)

It has warmth
Toilets
Free WiFi
Electric points
Hot and cold water
Food
A never ending supply of fizzy drinks

In Denmark they are almost always spotlessly clean. Same with Burger King to which I prefer.


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Oct 2016)

vickster said:


> Or a doner kebab, seemingly made of 'meat' of unknown parentage



During my now far off heavy drinking days in London there was nothing better than a kebab on the way home.

As a nod to health, I used to ask for well-done meat, so at least whatever it was I was eating was not dripping in fat.

To be fair, the grilled cubes of meat (shish?) on the skewers were genuinely tasty.


----------



## vickster (16 Oct 2016)

Yes, they appeal to the drunk. I did say doner

I don't eat lamb so I wouldn't go near one, nor the chicken, salmonella or campylobacter on a stick

Chicken shish ok from certain establishments


----------



## midlife (16 Oct 2016)

Just checked, Rita's kebab shop is still in the go in Bristol after 30 years 



https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowU...190006944-Ritas_Takeaway-Bristol_England.html

Shaun


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Oct 2016)

If I'd spent all my money on drink, a salad 'kebab' was the cheaper - and healthier - option.


----------



## Biff600 (16 Oct 2016)

McDonalds, where your IQ reduces in exact proportion to your cholesterol rising.


----------



## vickster (16 Oct 2016)

Biff600 said:


> McDonalds, where your IQ reduces in exact proportion to your cholesterol rising.


Why? It's a fast food restaurant, nothing more nothing less


----------



## dim (16 Oct 2016)

if it's very early morning or very late evening, and nothing else is open, I will eat a McDonalds .... if you are hungry, you have to eat 

I have done so in the past, and have taken my bike into the store with no problems, but I eat outside


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Oct 2016)

To be fair, on the Cambridge Friday Night Ride, about the only weird thing was the egg. You expect plastic cheese, but everything else is fine. It would have been nice if they'd been serving the full menu rather than just the breakfast menu, but the coffee was OK, it was warm, friendly staff and decent toilets (despite a drunk chap throwing up his guts in there, no doubt after too many sangrias on the plane). 

It worked quite well as the halfway stop especially bearing in mind it's the only place open. Sadly, apart from a coffee stand, there's nothing else available in the airport terminal.

A quick heads-up - another McDonalds in another part of the country might end up being used next year.


----------



## midlife (16 Oct 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> It has warmth
> Toilets
> Free WiFi
> Electric points
> ...



Do they serve that frit sauce stuff in Denmark like they do in the Netherlands ? 

Shaun


----------



## nickyboy (16 Oct 2016)

Slick said:


> I would rather chew my own arm off than eat any of that gunk. On the whole, our food chain is pretty dysfunctional, and this place is right at the top of the pile when it comes to reasons why.



Have you tried the porridge in McD's? To me it tastes exactly the same as the stuff I make at home from scratch. They give you a choice of syrup or sugar to sweeten it up if you want. It was 99p

They don't just serve double cheeseburgers you know?


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Oct 2016)

If you mean Remoulade, yes they do. I was eating it with chips 10 minutes ago.

I had currywurst and chips in Germany for lunch. Id better get some riding in this week.


----------



## Slick (16 Oct 2016)

No I haven't, and I wouldn't put any form of sugar, honey or otherwise on my porridge. 

Maybe I should try it.


----------



## midlife (16 Oct 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> If you mean Remoulade, yes they do. I was eating it with chips 10 minutes ago.
> 
> I had currywurst and chips in Germany for lunch. Id better get some riding in this week.



Thanks . Just reminded me of fricandel (spelling) now that was calorie laden !!

Shaun


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Oct 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> A quick heads-up - another McDonalds in another part of the country might end up being used next year.



Finding anywhere else open in Goole won't be easy.


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Somehow i don't think so. They buy loads of bacon, sausages, black pudding, cakes, pastries and other salt laden and sugary things.


You're complaining about salt and sugar content after saying you'd like muckyD?


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2016)

Slick said:


> No I haven't, and I wouldn't put any form of sugar, honey or otherwise on my porridge.
> 
> Maybe I should try it.


Only if you're going straight out on the bike IMO.

Maple syrup FTW, too.


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Have you tried the porridge in McD's? To me it tastes exactly the same as the stuff I make at home from scratch. They give you a choice of syrup or sugar to sweeten it up if you want. It was 99p


I thought it was just a pot of instant, similar to what lots of cafes serve?


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> You're complaining about salt and sugar content after saying you'd like muckyD?




No i'm just pointing out that the higher priced cafe items they tend to buy are no better nutritionally than McDonalds. I'm not much of a McDonalds fan mind you. I'd prefer a chippy on a bike ride,so i could buy chips and mushy peas for the carbs.



And before you say it, no i don't put salt on chips, or anything for that matter.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (16 Oct 2016)

I try to avoid them, it's really, really last resort stuff. And I hate the litter, the people that use these places regularly think nothing of dropping the brown paper bag out of the window wherever they happen to be sat, whether it's in some rural beauty spot layby or 3 feet from a bin in the car park. It makes me feel really sad. 
I'd be genuinely happy if they died a death and the regulars were forced to give their custom to something else, but it won't happen.

If I'm middle of nowhere, and cold and hungry, I'll use one, maybe once a year or less. Otherwise, no thanks, I'm sure I can find somewhere I'd rather give my money to.


----------



## vickster (16 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> I thought it was just a pot of instant, similar to what lots of cafes serve?


Except most instant porridge is sweetened  couldn't find any unsweetened in Tesco in 2015 to take to hotel before ride London


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Oct 2016)

midlife said:


> Just checked, Rita's kebab shop is still in the go in Bristol after 30 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't Bristol also home to Jason's Doner Van?


----------



## Will Spin (16 Oct 2016)

Only ever been in one once in my life and hope never to have to go in one again. I usually take my own grub with me on a ride anyway. I have a secret bet with myself when starting off to see how far I can ride before seeing my first discarded Mcdonalds packaging, haven't managed to get to double figures yet.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> I thought it was just a pot of instant, similar to what lots of cafes serve?



Well I didn't see them prepare it so can't say for sure. It certainly tasted just like the stuff I make at home (porridge oats, milk, microwave). What it didn't taste like was that "Oats So Simple" stuff

TBH, if I was on a bit of a ride I'd probably order it again. 99p seemed like a pretty good price too


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Well I didn't see them prepare it so can't say for sure. It certainly tasted just like the stuff I make at home (porridge oats, milk, microwave).


Right, so not proper porridge either then  Oats, water, pan


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Well I didn't see them prepare it so can't say for sure. It certainly tasted just like the stuff I make at home (porridge oats, milk, microwave). What it didn't taste like was that "Oats So Simple" stuff
> 
> TBH, if I was on a bit of a ride I'd probably order it again. 99p seemed like a pretty good price too



Unlikely as it may seem, we shouldn't rule out the possibility McDonald's porridge is just that, porridge.

I had one of their green leaves salads (OK, with a burger), but the salad was, strange to relate, just bits of rocket, lettuce, tomato - same as any prepped salad from the supermarket.


----------



## double0jedi (16 Oct 2016)

I think mcdonalds porridge is oat so simple.


----------



## Slick (16 Oct 2016)

double0jedi said:


> I think mcdonalds porridge is oat so simple.



Horrible stuff.


----------



## double0jedi (16 Oct 2016)

Never had it at mcdonalds but the packs are great for camping.


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Oct 2016)

Looks like McDonald's porridge is sold under Oatso simple branding, although it still might not be exactly the same stuff as sold in the supermarkets.

http://www.mcdonalds.co.uk/ukhome/product_nutrition.breakfast.132.oatso-simple.html


----------



## gavroche (16 Oct 2016)

I will never eat anything from McDonald's, don't trust their food but will gladly use their toilets.


----------



## Tim Hall (16 Oct 2016)

We stopped at Sudbury McDonald's on Olaf's Dun Run Lite a couple of years ago, which was nice enough. I got fooled by the difference between small and far away when ordering a breakfast McMuffin though.


----------



## russ.will (16 Oct 2016)

Please tell me that is a Father Ted reference?

Russ


----------



## G3CWI (16 Oct 2016)

The wine list is very poor.


----------



## Tim Hall (16 Oct 2016)

russ.will said:


> Please tell me that is a Father Ted reference?
> 
> Russ


That would be an ecumenical matter.


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Oct 2016)

If I were see a McDonald's on a bike ride (other than my commute) I would know that I well and truely screwed up my route planning


----------



## robjh (16 Oct 2016)

A good question for a thread, especially as it appears to have been inspired by my whinge about the shocking rubber 'cheese' at McD, at posts #157 and #176 here.

Is it underrated by cyclists? No, I don't think so. For the dreadful food it quite deserves its poor reputation (some may like it, but this is the majority view expressed in responses to this thread).
However, as a last resort food-stop it has its place, and food aside it does have good points (also listed in many responses here). The espresso was quite good, and an absolute bargain for £1.09 for a double. McD's can be found at times and in places where no other food stop exists, and in those circumstances I would use it again.
Hell, I go on night rides so I know for sure that I will use it again.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Oct 2016)

gavroche said:


> I will never eat anything from McDonald's, don't trust their food but will gladly use their toilets.


In what way don't you trust it?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (16 Oct 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> That would be an ecumenical matter.



Prayer isn't the only way to praise God y'know. And it keeps you fit as well.


----------



## gavroche (16 Oct 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> In what way don't you trust it?


Fast food is full of preservatives and tasteless, nothing like real, traditional food which I eat every day in my house.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Oct 2016)

gavroche said:


> Fast food is full of preservatives and tasteless, nothing like real, traditional food which I eat every day in my house.



Taking the burgers as an example, there are no preservatives in them, unless you count the pinch of salt added for flavour.

Some of the stuff is probably as you describe, but with careful menu selection, it is possible to have something that's tolerably healthy.

http://www.mcdonalds.co.uk/ukhome/food-quality/beef.html


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2016)

Could @Piemaster give his opinion?


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Oct 2016)

gavroche said:


> Fast food is full of preservatives and tasteless, nothing like real, traditional food which I eat every day in my house.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Oct 2016)

gavroche said:


> Fast food is full of preservatives and tasteless, nothing like real, traditional food which I eat every day in my house.


All of which is declared and incredibly unlikely to do you any harm. Taste is a moot point.
However for the big players it is produced under the most rigorous controls so in many respects is among the safest and most trustworthy eats on the street.
If it's not to your taste, then fine.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Oct 2016)

Emily Chappell has commented on McDonalds in the past.


"McDonald’s might not be aware of it themselves, but they have excellent laundry facilities (i.e., a sink, soap and a hand dryer)! If you are stealth camping in the wilderness, McDonald’s can be one of the best places to wash yourself and your clothes. On top of that, most McDonald’s have free wifi!"


----------



## Venod (17 Oct 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> the people that use these places regularly think nothing of dropping the brown paper bag out of the window wherever they happen to be sat, whether it's in some rural beauty spot layby or 3 feet from a bin in the car park. It makes me feel really sad.



Me too all the littering is depressing, I have a friend who blames MacDonalds for this, I have to point out to him that its the people who discard the litter who are to blame.


----------



## The Jogger (17 Oct 2016)

I don't often have a McD's but on the odd occasion when I do, I usually enjoy it. Yes the coffee is good as is the ice cream and I'm never worried about the hygiene side of things as it is usually spotless.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Oct 2016)

I think some people are taking McDs out of context. I don't think it is supposed to be a gourmet experience. It is a warm, dry, clean....in Denmark, it is always spotlessly clean, place to refuel.

I prefer Burger King, but it is just the same. Spotless. At least you know what you are going to get as it is uniform in most countries. But I have been in cafes all over Europe, especially the UK, where it is a mystery how H&S let them stay open.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Oct 2016)

Afnug said:


> Me too all the littering is depressing, I have a friend who blames MacDonalds for this, I have to point out to him that its the people who discard the litter who are to blame.



This is a pet hate of mine. I do think McD bear some responsibility for it.

I live on the edge of a National Park. There is a McD nearby and is a popular drive through for folk travelling Manchester - Sheffield. The problem is the customers have finished their food while still in the National Park. There are no bins etc, So people chuck their McD rubbish out of the car. If you cycle the Snake Pass you will always see McD branded litter by the side of the road somewhere

I've emailed McD about this, asking them for suggestions on how to alleviate this...it's a National Park for goodness sake and does McD no favours in terms of PR. No reply


----------



## vickster (17 Oct 2016)

Why are there no bins? Surely it makes sense to have some in the park? Obviously people should take their rubbish with them but if they aren't able to comprehend that, enable them to dispose of it thoughtfully


----------



## nickyboy (17 Oct 2016)

vickster said:


> Why are there no bins? Surely it makes sense to have some in the park? Obviously people should take their rubbish with them but if they aren't able to comprehend that, enable them to dispose of it thoughtfully



I dare say there are bins in car parks etc. But folk are just driving through the Park and don't want to keep the rubbish in the car. So they chuck it out of the window


----------



## User16625 (17 Oct 2016)

McDonalds are crap. I love burgers but you dont get decent ones at McDonalds. Burger vans tend to do the nicest.


----------



## vickster (17 Oct 2016)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> McDonalds are crap. I love burgers but you dont get decent ones at McDonalds. Burger vans tend to do the nicest.


At least you know McDonald's use beef...I reckon horse meat would be the least of your worries from a van burger! Rat, pigeon, seagull...


----------



## mjr (17 Oct 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Taking the burgers as an example, there are no preservatives in them, unless you count the pinch of salt added for flavour.


Burgers, which they won't serve you without at least a chemical-laden bun of Chorleywood non-bread?



Pale Rider said:


> Some of the stuff is probably as you describe, but with careful menu selection, it is possible to have something that's tolerably healthy.


Do you enjoy menu roulette?



steveindenmark said:


> But I have been in cafes all over Europe, especially the UK, where it is a mystery how H&S let them stay open.


You can look up how on https://www.scoresonthedoors.org.uk/ (and a summary score should be displayed on a green and black sign in the cafe) but I think you may be confusing bright lights and plastic surfaces with healthiness.



Afnug said:


> Me too all the littering is depressing, I have a friend who blames MacDonalds for this, I have to point out to him that its the people who discard the litter who are to blame.


Is this like how deaths are all the fault of the killers and the people selling arms to probable killers are completely blameless?



vickster said:


> Why are there no bins? Surely it makes sense to have some in the park? Obviously people should take their rubbish with them but if they aren't able to comprehend that, enable them to dispose of it thoughtfully


How the hell are you going to cover a national park with enough bins so that thoughtless people can always see them at the time they're going to dump their litter? The Broads national park is 303km², for example. How many bins would it need?

[QUOTE 4515004, member: 45"]Wouldn't that be the same for any takeaway rubbish they've finished with?[/QUOTE]
Not really. MacDonalds takeaway wrappers seem to saturate and start falling apart particularly quickly, so selfish people who care more about keeping their car clean than keeping Britain tidy dump them. Also, there seems almost no chance of being fined for littering when many laybys have flytips nearby.


----------



## mjr (17 Oct 2016)

vickster said:


> At least you know McDonald's use beef...I reckon horse meat would be the least of your worries from a van burger! Rat, pigeon, seagull...


Is that like how we knew Tesco used beef?


----------



## nickyboy (17 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4515004, member: 45"]Wouldn't that be the same for any takeaway rubbish they've finished with?[/QUOTE]

Yes. But the difference is that there is a McD drive through just outside the National Park boundary on the main Manchester - Sheffield route so it is very popular. Also the rubbish is McD branded so you might have thought that McD would take an interest in the message this sends when you see their packaging littering a beautiful area. Apparently not


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Oct 2016)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> McDonalds are crap. I love burgers but you dont get decent ones at McDonalds. Burger vans tend to do the nicest.


When I've stopped p155ing myself laughing I'll try and and compose a reply ....


----------



## Starchivore (17 Oct 2016)

Loses points for heart disease risks in my book.....


----------



## mjr (17 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4515039, member: 45"]So now you're moaning that McDonalds packaging is biodegradeable.

People who eat take-out food would continue to eat it from elsewhere if McDonalds didn't exist.

People who throw litter out of their car will throw litter out of their car wherever they bought it from.

I'm not saying that littering isn't a problem and that McDonalds have some responsibility for this, but I can't see how it would be any different if another food outlet was being used instead.[/QUOTE]
I'm pretty sure they could use biodegradeables that would last the car journey home before leaking grease into the upholstery. A thin d2w carrier bag would probably suffice, although I'm sure there are lots of other options. They'd all cost them more money, though, than having their patrons lob litter on the verge.

Equally, I think the sheer prevalence of Mucky D litter suggests that there's something about them which makes it more likely to be littered. Within about a hundred metres of their nearest outlet, there's also a KFC drive-through, a Greggs take-away and a Costa - then there's two hypermarkets, a Subway and another Costa within 250m, yet it's Mucky D litter that's most common.

[QUOTE 4515039, member: 45"]FWIW I believe that years ago in France McDonalds had to clear all of their litter within a radius of their restaurants. I'm not sure whether this is still the case there or anywhere else.[/QUOTE]
Bloody well ought to be here, too. Set it at 10 mile radius.



User said:


> As I point out above, McDonald's is one of the few companies that does appear to take an interest in litter and it's one of very few companies that actually sends it's staff out to pick it up.


I've never seen them go outside their retail park boundary. It's a PR stunt.



User said:


> 40 minutes later and it starts to get worrying.


He's had to pop out to get a coffee?


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> Probably getting twice as much twice as digestible twice as good food - it ain't snobbery when the chosen thing is better than Mucky D!
> 
> On the rare occasions where our group either can't agree (happened once in the last four years) or exceed the capacity of the lunch stop (twice), we've just agreed the restart time and place.



I've just remembered this. The other month our group went to Myerscough College (very posh agricultural college) and back for the ride out. Nothing in the cafe was priced up, so i thought ey up, this'll be expensive! I fancied a piece of custard tart, so i got a portion which was about the size of a quarter of a small saucer. When i got to the till up came the price. £3,50 bloody pence!! I ate the thing in about 1 minute. Then i sat there thinking after, that for £3.50 i could've got 2 portions of chips and a bucket of mushy peas from a chippy for that much money!


----------



## mjr (17 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> When i got to the till up came the price. £3,50 bloody pence!!


Why didn't you ask, ya fool? 

Cafe we were at on Saturday (Knicat, by Downham Market rail station) had big pieces of carrot cake or bread pudding for 95p each. Not sure how much the custards were but can't have been much more. Sadly, I was full up after my £2.50 filled omelette and salad.  Coffee was only average, though.

Do you think your group will go back to that College any time soon? Last time our group got stiffed (£4 for a slice of cake and no other eatery open within 3 miles - I had the £6 soup+slices) was about three years ago and we've not been back to that one since!


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> Do you think your group will go back to that College any time soon?



Yes i honestly believe they're daft enough to.
"But look at the lovely view and the gardens" said one of the group. In between dodging the swarm of wasps and inhaling the stink of cow sh!t!!


----------



## jefmcg (17 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4514129, member: 45"]Americano is one shot with hot water to fill, and milk to taste.[/QUOTE]
So why didn't you say that at bk rather than getting into an argument about linguistics with some poor stiff on minimum wage?


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes i honestly believe they're daft enough to.
> "But look at the lovely view and the gardens" said one of the group. In between dodging the swarm of wasps and inhaling the stink of cow sh!t!!




Mind you, compare this to the greasy spoon we've visited on a number of occasions. Somehow the ones who like to visit those expensive tea rooms also like to slum it. The other month one of the group had a quiet word  with the greasy spoon's owner,telling her about the mold on the bread. She came back a minute later, but not with a new bacon butty. No. She'd only cut or scraped the mold off the bread before giving it back to him!


----------



## mjr (17 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Really? Given that round here they go out for about half a mile around the local restaurant, your assertion seems to be somewhat fallacious.


Firstly, believe what you like about what they do, but please don't doubt that I've *never seen* them outside their fence here.

Secondly, the page @User linked conspicuously doesn't say that every of the 1200ish branches does that and "over 380 clean up events" equals less than a third of branches, in a calendar year.

Thirdly: half a mile?!? I'm three miles from the nearest one and their shoot is sprayed down the verge at least as far as where the cycle route leaves the A road, another mile and a half away (edited to make distance more accurate). If they actually are cleaning half a mile from their branch, it would look like a landfill site if they didn't! Not far enough. Fine the farkers for each piece of their litter the council clean-up crew collect.



jefmcg said:


> So why didn't you say that at bk rather than getting into an argument about linguistics with some poor stiff on minimum wage?


I wonder if BK workers are on zero-hour contracts like 90% of Mucky D workers, who have used them since 1974.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4515192, member: 45"]The person on minimum wage can read what it says beside the buttons on the coffee machine.

It wasn't an argument about linguistics. I just wanted him to press the right button.[/QUOTE]
Sounds like you are lucky enough never to have worked in a fast food chain.


----------



## mjr (17 Oct 2016)

User said:


> And on that basis you suggested they don't go outside their boundaries elsewhere... which simply isn't true.


Actually, I suggested it's a PR stunt, which I feel is true whether or not every branch goes beyond their boundaries.



User said:


> How many do Tesco do? Or Greggs? Or Asda? Or Coca-Cola? All names linked to the huge amounts of litter spread across the land...


Dunno and can't be bothered to look it up, although I'm sure Tescos have sponsored litter picks... but let's not let perfection be the enemy of the good and let's deal with the worst first, which means Mucky D here. I see a little Greggs, but not much Tesco or Asda. I speculated earlier that Mucky D's packaging may encourage littering more than the others because it's by far the most common and their branch doesn't seem correspondingly busier than its neighbours.



User said:


> Unless McDonald's are actually dropping the litter why should they be fined for it? Are you also going to fine every other company whose packaging litters the streets?


Yes, I would fine most of the shoot suppliers, plus allow number-plate-based fines for vehicular littering. Fine both supplier and litterer. Why, what would you do? Let the producers of unsuitable fast-food packaging off scot-free?


----------



## clid61 (17 Oct 2016)

Porridge coffee and sausage and egg muffin, not ideal but hits the spot !


----------



## marknotgeorge (17 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> I wonder if BK workers are on zero-hour contracts like 90% of Mucky D workers, who have used them since 1974.



I worked at McDonald's for several years, and I would say that although it was a zero-hour contract, it was done properly. It's known how many staff are needed for every hour of opening, and enough staff were employed to meet that need. Some staff (like me) were on 5 shifts a week, we had mums who worked between school hours which covered the weekday lunchtime rush, and uni students and sixth-formers worked mainly evenings and weekends. The only time I got fewer shifts than I wanted was one January when it was much quieter than expected. And we just didn't need to have people on the books hanging by the phone just in case. If it was quieter than normal, extra cleaning got done of people were asked (not told - there was usually someone who fancied going home early), and if it was busier someone rang round to see if anyone wanted an extra shift (again, you got to know who was up for that). It worked. Zero-hours contracts don't have to be disfunctional. 

And the litter? All restaurants have seating areas (some have them outside in the sunshine too) with bins, and the drive-thrus (like the one @nickyboy mentioned) have car-parks with bins. If people don't use them...


----------



## nickyboy (17 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4515299, member: 45"]The website invites communication. Why don't you take it up with them?[/QUOTE]

That's exactly how I reached out to McD regarding littering in the Peak District National Park. Not in an aggressive way, more to make them aware that it was happening and maybe it wasn't great PR for them as the litter was easily identifiable

No reply


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Oct 2016)

I don't mind a McDonalds, and not ashamed to admit it. Don't often seek one out but would much rather one of their breakfasts than a greasy spoons £4.99 plate full with that rotten bacon, sausages and beans they use and vinegared down ketchup

I think they are going to struggle unless they adapt. I would think the dramatic growth in Coffee Shops have hit them and they look like they are floundering around a bit now. The new ones with table service and tablets on the tables some of those are now doing cooked to order. Some of their stores are now serving burgers that are trying to compete with the Five Guys type of outlet as well. 

The one I cycle past every day always seems to have someone street cleaning 100 yards either end of the entrances.


----------



## Venod (17 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> Is this like how deaths are all the fault of the killers and the people selling arms to probable killers are completely blameless?



 FFS, we are talking about litter, its not hard to dispose of correctley, just leave it in the car untill you get home or see a bin, non of friends or family would drop litter, education to take some responsability for your own actions seems to come second in the blame game.


----------



## mjr (17 Oct 2016)

Afnug said:


> FFS, we are talking about litter, its not hard to dispose of correctley, just leave it in the car untill you get home or see a bin, non of friends or family would drop litter, education to take some responsability for your own actions seems to come second in the blame game.


I wrote earlier that I'd punish *both* litterer and producer. I think Mucky D's fat-porous packaging is part of the reason that so many people refuse to "just leave it in the car" to spread grease across the upholstery. Do you have any alternative explanation for why their packaging is littered lots more than others?


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> That's exactly how* I reached out* to McD regarding littering in the Peak District National Park. Not in an aggressive way, more to make them aware that it was happening and maybe it wasn't great PR for them as the litter was easily identifiable
> 
> No reply


----------



## mjr (17 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Have you got any evidence that this is the case? Round here, you're more likely to see a Coke can or a Tesco bag...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ear...roportion-of-fast-food-litter-on-streets.html but for some reason I wouldn't possibly guess, Keep Britain Tidy seems not to have reported on that type of survey since McDonalds became a founder member of their "Love Where You Live" campaign.


----------



## uphillstruggler (17 Oct 2016)

I don't see how anyone can complain about Mds as a Coffee/Tea stop. the food is piping hot (if it isn't, it goes back) the staff are usually pretty good and the toilets etc are clean.

on a recent ride, I was soaked through, came upon a mcds and sat inside and had breakfast - all the while water was dripping from my shoes and clothes creating a large puddle. no-one mentioned it (I did mop up) but I cant imagine one of the posh overpriced chains or grannies tea shop allowing that to happen.

I would imagine also that if the 50 strong group that is mentioned earlier in the thread had let them know that they would be there at a certain time, they would likely have the doors open and general items ready and waiting.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Oct 2016)

uphillstruggler said:


> I don't see how anyone can complain about Mds as a Coffee/Tea stop



Simple. Snobbery.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Oct 2016)

User said:


> 40 minutes later and it starts to get worrying.


Sorry, been in a meeting with one of the worlds largest food processors discussing product quality and consistency.


----------



## Venod (17 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> Do you have any alternative explanation for why their packaging is littered lots more than others?



No I don't, but I don't think litter dropers are selective about what they take home or throw away, they discard everything, the closer you are to a Mac D obviously the more of their litter will be found, also they are very popular with young people, who in my opinion are more likely to litter and need educating about correct disposal, but the problem is not confined to the young .

I have on several occasions pointed out that they have left litter on the grass when a bin is less than fifty yards away, sometimes a good result, sometimes abuse, but without education I am sure some of them think its the normal thing to do.


----------



## mjr (17 Oct 2016)

uphillstruggler said:


> I cant imagine one of the posh overpriced chains or grannies tea shop allowing that to happen.


While I'm not a big fan of grannies tea shops, I have dripped in some very nice cafes and posh pubs over the years and the worst I can remember is two pubs that asked us to remain in the bar if we wouldn't mind, rather that puddle on their posh floors in the restaurant. 








Fab Foodie said:


> Sorry, been in a meeting with one of the worlds largest food processors discussing product quality and consistency.


It's all go at Sunshine Deserts, isn't it?



User said:


> Gosh! It's all some big conspiracy to make it look as though you're rather foolishly generalising about stuff...


Gosh! You can't challenge that 29% of fast-food litter was McD's but you really have gotten upset about me pointing out that I only said their litter picks are PR stunts, not that they didn't happen... or is this about the zig-zag lines correction?


----------



## User169 (17 Oct 2016)

A friend with a child with a serious nut allergy told me that McDonalds was one of the few places he could take his child and be confident they wouldn't be poisoned.


----------



## robjh (17 Oct 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Simple. Snobbery.


Not just snobbery, but food preferences also. I've eaten there 3 times in the last few months (all night rides you'll be surprised to learn) and I found the food truly dreadful, the blandest of stodge, although the espresso was good. If others like it then fair enough, but I don't - or haven't done on recent visits.

Strangely on previous visits - about once every decade - I thought it was surprisingly palatable, though still not for me.Why that should have changed, who knows.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Oct 2016)

Wouldnt eat in there if it was free,coffee is dire and the food ! Mcdonalds,subway,starbucks ect,ect,not for me.Prefer to give my cash to a independent.


----------



## mjr (17 Oct 2016)

User said:


> You quoted out of date figures (that related only top fast food litter in cities) as a validation of your claim that the majority of litter anywhere is from McDonald's... and then intimated that Keep Britain Tidy was somehow being silenced by McDonald's.


I linked 2009 figures because they're the latest ones I could find. Rather than sling mud like a scoundrel and use weasel words like "issues" and "ridiculous", please link any litter surveys published after McDonalds became founder members of Keep Britain Tidy's campaign, especially if they support the evidence-free counterclaim that Tesco bags are more likely (still? Now that they cost money?) than Mucky D ones.


----------



## mustang1 (17 Oct 2016)

I use McDonald's to check currency fluctuations. It's not accurate but it's the word on the street and since each a word is like the wisdom of crowds, it implies gospelness to me. 

(What the heck is this dude on about?)


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> That's exactly how I reached out to McD regarding littering in the Peak District National Park. Not in an aggressive way, more to make them aware that it was happening and maybe it wasn't great PR for them as the litter was easily identifiable
> 
> No reply



A road into the countryside near here is clearly a Big Mac and fries from McD's as pretty much every Sunday morning you can see the wrappers scattered up the hill where they've been tossed from some tossers car. KFC also features quite a lot too.
Neither chain has responded to a polite email about their corporate image all over the verges and hedges though.

As far as I'm aware every branch has a regular "litter patrol" to remove any litter in the immediate area of the branch, although a cynic might argue this could be more to do with keeping the neighbours onside as being altruistic guardians of the environment.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Oct 2016)

robjh said:


> Not just snobbery, but food preferences also. I've eaten there 3 times in the last few months (all night rides you'll be surprised to learn) and I found the food truly dreadful, the blandest of stodge, although the espresso was good. If others like it then fair enough, but I don't - or haven't done on recent visits.
> 
> Strangely on previous visits - about once every decade - I thought it was surprisingly palatable, though still not for me.Why that should have changed, who knows.



They changed the oil that they cook in a few years ago and the change was immediately apparent (and in my opinion, not for the better in terms of taste)
http://www.mcdonalds.co.uk/ukhome/w...l/what-oil-is-used-to-cook-your-products.html

Walkers crisps did something similar and I've stopped buying them too...


----------



## uphillstruggler (17 Oct 2016)

Adam4868 said:


> Wouldnt eat in there if it was free,coffee is dire and the food ! Mcdonalds,subway,starbucks ect,ect,not for me.Prefer to give my cash to a independent.



Me too but the independents aren't always open when its late, cold and wet. and the trouble with independents is that the quality varies wildly. at least you know that you are going to be let down uniformly in Maccie Ds (if that's your viewpoint).

its horses for courses here and as a stop in certain circumstances (which was the point of the original thread)

anything else should be over in society, culture and politics.............


----------



## Venod (17 Oct 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> A road into the countryside near here is clearly a Big Mac and fries from McD's as pretty much every Sunday morning you can see the wrappers scattered up the hill where they've been tossed from some tossers car. KFC also features quite a lot too.
> Neither chain has responded to a polite email about their corporate image all over the verges and hedges though.



Totally agree about the tossers, but I see it that its them in the wrong and not the outlets, you don't have to litter, but I think an email response would have been polite.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (17 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Generalise much?
> 
> 
> McDonald's is one of the few companies that actually gets its staff out cleaning up litter...



Miss the point much? (As usual). I didn't say anything about McDonald's litter picking policy or their staff. They're good at clearing up, but then they have to be.


----------



## craigwend (17 Oct 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Finding anywhere else open in Goole won't be easy.




One year there was that 'nightclub' near a roundabout ...


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Oct 2016)

craigwend said:


> One year there was that 'nightclub' near a roundabout ...



Was there?

The only reason I perked up at the mention of Hull was because it would be an opportunity for me to make my Fridays debut.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4515696, member: 259"] I would prefer to give my cash to an independent [/QUOTE]

You might be, or as good as.

As far as I can gather McDonald's is a mixture of company and franchised outlets.

A guy near where I live 'owns' three or four McDonald's.

http://www.mcdonalds.co.uk/ukhome/P..._Brand_Terms&gclid=CP2M4sut4s8CFeUV0wod8moN5w


----------



## Firestorm (17 Oct 2016)

12 pages and no mention of little chefs !
Mind you there are fewer and fewer these days and probably not on particularly decent cyclong roads


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Oct 2016)

Each to their own,i try my best to avoid the likes of McDonald's and the "others"as I said before.I really don't like their food or coffee,think it's shoot.But that's me.My wife and kids probally think I'm nuts aswell ! But my kids as getting older don't go either so something must be rubbing off on them.On a similar note I never shop at Tesco as I don't like it as a company ? I guess I'm awkward....


----------



## marknotgeorge (17 Oct 2016)

I must admit that I'm not keen on the coffee in McDs. In the old days, there was so much caffeine it gave me the jitters, and the last couple of times I've been in for a mocha the chocolate syrup's been at the bottom of the cup.


----------



## mjr (17 Oct 2016)

Firestorm said:


> 12 pages and no mention of little chefs !
> Mind you there are fewer and fewer these days and probably not on particularly decent cyclong roads


A surprising number of them can be accessed from cycle tracks or service roads. It tends to be ones which have suffered the deadly hand of the Highways Agency recently (as in a number of A14 examples) which are cut off, except from motorists.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> It's all go at Sunshine Deserts, isn't it?



Somebody's got to ensure that everything continues to taste of Bolivian unicyclist jock strap....


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Oct 2016)

mustang1 said:


> I use McDonald's to check currency fluctuations. It's not accurate but it's the word on the street and since each a word is like the wisdom of crowds, it implies gospelness to me.
> 
> (What the heck is this dude on about?)


Burgernomics....


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4515746, member: 43827"]

There's also, as in many places, a KFC nearby and those places really are the spawn of the Devil.[/QUOTE]

KFC must truly rank as one of the worst places to get something to eat?
No matter how good an idea it seems at the time, I regret every visit afterwards. The grease oozing out of every pore (or worse, making a frantic bid for freedom) is only the half of it...


----------



## double0jedi (17 Oct 2016)

As a cycle stop I find they are very good, personally I find the coffee pretty good. I do like a good coffee shop but to be honest it depends whats on my route. I wouldn't go out of my way for a McDonalds over a tea shop and vice versa. 
In relation to the litter problem, the nature of the product you are buying denotes a lot of packaging, wrapped burger, fries in a box, salt sachets, napkins all then in a big bag and a cup for the drink. The volume of packaging when scattered is going to look very prolific. I'm in East Devon, a designated "Area of Outstanding natural beauty" ( apparently!) and the bloody stuff is everywhere. But also there is KFC, Costa, subway and general foodstuff wrappings that could have come from any supermarket or independent corner shop. 
At the end of the day, McDonalds don't throw it out of car windows or leave it lying around, that is down to the end user. People should take responsibility for themselves, I can't see how the chain is at fault for this? Are Benson and Hedges responsible for people not putting fag ends in the bin? 
Unfortunately saying McDonalds is responsible for it is another way of moving the blame from the dick heads that leave the rubbish around, if they feel remotely justified in thinking "It's not my problem, it's Maccy D's" then they wont think twice before doing it.


----------



## mjr (17 Oct 2016)

double0jedi said:


> I can't see how the chain is at fault for this? Are Benson and Hedges responsible for people not putting fag ends in the bin?


Let me try to rephrase what I wrote earlier: McD in particular is also at fault for using packaging that becomes icky before the end of a car journey if used for their fatty products... a choice of theirs to use cheap packaging rather than appropriate packaging. It's like if B&H made fags that fell apart into dog-ends before users finished smoking them. Fine both litterer and supplier.


----------



## G3CWI (17 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> you will always see McD branded litter by the side of the road somewhere
> 
> I've emailed McD about this, asking them for suggestions on how to alleviate this.



The solution is simple. Supply the food in Burger King cartons.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Oct 2016)

I'd hazard a guess that a vast amount of litter on the streets is from fast food takeaways,whether it be MC or KFC,subway,greggs etc.Surely they could use some of their vast profits to address this ?


----------



## marknotgeorge (17 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> Let me try to rephrase what I wrote earlier: McD in particular is also at fault for using packaging that becomes icky before the end of a car journey if used for their fatty products... a choice of theirs to use cheap packaging rather than appropriate packaging. It's like if B&H made fags that fell apart into dog-ends before users finished smoking them. Fine both litterer and supplier.


I've never had this problem. The only time McD packaging has leaked in my experience is when a drinks cup has been left for a lot longer than the average car journey. The sort of thoughtless oil who'd chuck their rubbish out of the window is the same sort of oik who wouldn't put their rubbish in the bins provided at the restaurant.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Oct 2016)

G3CWI said:


> The solution is simple. Supply the food in Burger King cartons.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Oct 2016)

Cannot think of any other instance were the seller of an item is being held responsible for the twat who throws it out the window?!


----------



## bruce1530 (17 Oct 2016)

Every time I see this thread in the index, I read it as “* Is McDonald's under-rated as a bike shop?” *and I wonder what a McBike would look like....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> Every time I see this thread in the index, I read it as "*Is McDonald's under-rated as a bike shop?” *and I wonder what a McBike would look like....



Cheap


----------



## Slick (17 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cheap



Big


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Oct 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> Every time I see this thread in the index, I read it as “* Is McDonald's under-rated as a bike shop?” *and I wonder what a McBike would look like....


.





McBike @ Mr. Visserplein - Amsterdam (Netherlands)[/url] by Perry Tak, on Flickr[/IMG] 

McBike @ Mr. Visserplein - Amsterdam (Netherlands) by
Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## raleighnut (17 Oct 2016)

User13710 said:


> So people only throw the stuff out because it's 'icky', otherwise they would take it home? Give over.


I get Mucky D cartons/cups stuck midway into my privet hedge at the front of the house quite often, I find this strange cos the nearest one is 3 miles away and we don't live near a main road or a popular 'dogging' spot but on a quiet side road, OK there is a pub opposite but that has a big carpark at the front.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Oct 2016)

Adam4868 said:


> I'd hazard a guess that a vast amount of litter on the streets is from fast food takeaways,whether it be MC or KFC,subway,greggs etc.Surely they could use some of their vast profits to address this ?


Yep and employ marksmen to shoot the littering fcukerz.


----------



## mjr (17 Oct 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Cannot think of any other instance were the seller of an item is being held responsible for the twat who throws it out the window?!


I return to firearms offences: both user and seller may have committed offences.

More relevantly, I think councils often go after both flytippers for the actual littering, and the people who hired them for not using a proper waste disposal business.


----------



## mjr (17 Oct 2016)

User13710 said:


> So people only throw the stuff out because it's 'icky', otherwise they would take it home? Give over.


Not only, but it's my hypothesis for why Mucky D's is the most prevalent litter near me, despite not being the closest. Feel free to state yours, rather than just write "give over".


----------



## marknotgeorge (17 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> Not only, but it's my hypothesis for why Mucky D's is the most prevalent litter near me, despite not being the closest. Feel free to state yours, rather than just write "give over".


McDonald's is more popular? People eat inside at the others more? People take longer to drink a coffee, say, than they do to eat a Big Mac and fries? You're suffering from confirmation bias?


----------



## marknotgeorge (17 Oct 2016)

raleighnut said:


> I get Mucky D cartons/cups stuck midway into my privet hedge at the front of the house quite often, I find this strange cos the nearest one is 3 miles away and we don't live near a main road or a popular 'dogging' spot but on a quiet side road, OK there is a pub opposite but that has a big carpark at the front.


If you invented a litterbin that could magically place itself right next to people, they'd still chuck it on the floor.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Oct 2016)

marknotgeorge said:


> If you invented a litterbin that could magically place itself right next to people, they'd still chuck it on the floor.


True.
There's a baked spud van outside Christchurch college in Oxford of an evening and people are happy just to chick the packaging in tve road rather than walk 10 metres to a bin. One of the worlds finest cities where people come from all over the world to visit and the locals couldn't give a schitt how it looks. It's appalling really. Shooting's too good for them.....


----------



## double0jedi (17 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> Let me try to rephrase what I wrote earlier: McD in particular is also at fault for using packaging that becomes icky before the end of a car journey if used for their fatty products... a choice of theirs to use cheap packaging rather than appropriate packaging. It's like if B&H made fags that fell apart into dog-ends before users finished smoking them. Fine both litterer and supplier.



No need to rephrase, I understood your point the first time you made it, It isn't that I didn't comprehend what you wrote merely that I disagree with it.

I do not thing people are throwing wrappers ( regardless of brand) out of the car because the packaging itself is substandard. I think people are throwing it out of a car, or leaving it because they are lazy and irresponsible.

To my mind, saying that the litter is the responsibility of McDonalds is yet another way in which the perpetrators of littering can feel that what they do is not that wrong, and that McDonalds should come out and pick it up for them because they produce the packaging, therefore it's their problem.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Oct 2016)

We recently have "litter wardens" here in Blackpool where you can get a instant 80 pound fine for dropping litter.


----------



## marknotgeorge (17 Oct 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> True.
> There's a baked spud van outside Christchurch college in Oxford of an evening and people are happy just to chick the packaging in tve road rather than walk 10 metres to a bin. One of the worlds finest cities where people come from all over the world to visit and the locals couldn't give a schitt how it looks. It's appalling really. Shooting's too good for them.....


Your could mount a Minigun to the litterbin. Or is that a bit too ED-209?


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2016)

Firestorm said:


> 12 pages and no mention of little chefs !
> Mind you there are fewer and fewer these days and probably not on particularly decent cyclong roads


Only 56 left

Which menu though, prices don't match




Or


----------



## raleighnut (17 Oct 2016)

marknotgeorge said:


> If you invented a litterbin that could magically place itself right next to people, they'd still chuck it on the floor.


I wouldn't mind em chucking it on the ground, we have roadsweepers to deal with that, but stuck in the hedge.......................farkwits.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The


----------



## raleighnut (17 Oct 2016)

User said:


> There was a proposal for cleaning the disgusting stuff off the pavements. As I recall, Wrigley's saw it off.




Must be a bloody tough saw.


----------



## Crackle (17 Oct 2016)

This is a hot contender for my, crazy thread of the month, award. Which is saying something as there's stiff competition around at the moment.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2016)

marknotgeorge said:


> Your could mount a Minigun to the litterbin. Or is that a bit too ED-209?





Or this!


----------



## rich p (17 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> This is a hot contender for my, crazy thread of the month, award. Which is saying something as there's stiff competition around at the moment.


It's way, way ahead on the hot-under-the-collar-about-what-some-stranger-on-the-internet-thinks-about-a-minor-issue thread of the month award. 
You do it an injustice Crax.


----------



## Crackle (17 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> It's way, way ahead on the hot-under-the-collar-about-what-some-stranger-on-the-internet-thinks-about-a-minor-issue thread of the month award.
> You do it an injustice Crax.


Oh I dunno, there's been few hot under the collar ones. Brandane's miles one went nuclear fast and the aplogoly one went sideways faster than a rattlesnake. It's a close call but this one gets the argument in an empty bin award.


----------



## rich p (17 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> Oh I dunno, there's been few hot under the collar ones. Brandane's miles one went nuclear fast and the aplogoly one went sideways faster than a rattlesnake. It's a close call but this one gets the argument in an empty bin award.


I humbly bow to your greater breadth of research. My tolerance of wánky thread fights is at an all time low.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> Oh I dunno, there's been few hot under the collar ones. Brandane's miles one went nuclear fast and the aplogoly one went sideways faster than a rattlesnake. It's a close call but this one gets the argument in an empty bin award.


Does it matter


----------



## nickyboy (17 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> This is a hot contender for my, crazy thread of the month, award. Which is saying something as there's stiff competition around at the moment.



I've got a feeling that tree ID thread could burst into life at any moment


----------



## Crackle (17 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I've got a feeling that tree ID thread could burst into life at any moment


What I'm really worried about is the dogs back end bursting into life if he eats any more of the damn berries.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I've got a feeling that tree ID thread could burst into life at any moment


I'm waiting for a resurgence of 'How many leaves left' to brighten up my day.


----------



## EasyPeez (18 Oct 2016)

The last time I set foot in a McD's was when I was a skint student with a hangover. At that point in time they served my requirements with reasonable effectiveness, but as I am no longer a poor student and rarely have the opportunity to cultivate a hangover I can't imagine ever wanting to go into one again.


----------



## Globalti (18 Oct 2016)

User said:


> The cherry and apple version of their version of porridge had an odd almondy note, as though the cherry stones had been used somewhere in it.



Almond flavour is benzaldehyde, the key note in cheap cherry flavours. It would be about 70% of the flavour, which would then be used at about 0.2% in the product. It costs £2.00 a kilo. You can see how much profit there is in selling industrial food made in a massive factory.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Oct 2016)

Globalti said:


> Almond flavour is benzaldehyde, the key note in cheap cherry flavours. It would be about 70% of the flavour, which would then be used at about 0.2% in the product. It costs £2.00 a kilo. You can see how much profit there is in selling industrial food made in a massive factory.


Sssshhhhh................ how do you think I fund my lavish (even louche) lifestyle?


----------



## nickyboy (18 Oct 2016)

Benzaldehyde sounds delicious. I wonder if I could acquire a pot to spread on my toast in the morning?


----------



## vickster (18 Oct 2016)

Blech synthetic cherry taste  although the menthol makes cherry tuuuunnneeessss palatable (and the buggered sense of taste due to the snots)


----------



## mjr (18 Oct 2016)

vickster said:


> Blech synthetic cherry taste  although the menthol makes cherry tuuuunnneeessss palatable (and the buggered sense of taste due to the snots)


Tunes and Zubes, all the way...


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Benzaldehyde sounds delicious. I wonder if I could acquire a pot to spread on my toast in the morning?


It's a bit runny on its own....


----------



## mjr (18 Oct 2016)

Just had the misfortune to see the latest MacDonald's TV ad. Hohoho, a motorist who can't tell the difference between a bin and a menu(!) I'll look forward to having them drive near me as I pass Mucky D's on my way into town in the morning. I'm glad MacDonald's think incompetent motoring is funny


----------



## mustang1 (18 Oct 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Burgernomics....


Exactly.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Oct 2016)

User said:


> The tricky bit in Burgernomics is the gerkin



Which can also be tricky to spell, unless you meant:

http://www.gerkin.com/


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Oct 2016)

I've missed this thread and I think it may be entering the senile off topic phase, but anyway ...

I've stopped at Mc D's on several night rides, and I sometimes stop for a coffee and to use the facilities at the one on the A5 just before the left turn to Stanmore on my way up to Coventry.

Perfectly acceptable for the purpose. I don't like McDonalds food much, but the chips are edible.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Oct 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've missed this thread and I think it may be entering the senile off topic phase, but anyway ...



You may be right, but it's managed to reach 16 pages with no serious fall-outs so when it finally carks it we can say it had a good innings.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Oct 2016)

User said:


> What isn't?


Unless you meant Watt.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (18 Oct 2016)

Travelling to some terrible places in the world and the food is beyond edible, many colleagues take heart in finding a local McDonald's and surprisingly the food standard is much the same world over. I enjoy a hot mocha but sadly the same is not said for the coffee. Don't think I would stop at one whilst cycling as they are always in busy areas, main roads etc where I tend not to cycle


----------



## steve292 (19 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> Just had the misfortune to see the latest MacDonald's TV ad. Hohoho, a motorist who can't tell the difference between a bin and a menu(!) I'll look forward to having them drive near me as I pass Mucky D's on my way into town in the morning. I'm glad MacDonald's think incompetent motoring is funny


Do you ever give the self righteousness a rest?


----------



## mjr (19 Oct 2016)

steve292 said:


> Do you ever give the self righteousness a rest?


So you're happy cycling among dozy drivers.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-6k_RGtkOQ


Please don't drive when sleepy. 20% of accidents on major roads are estimated to be sleep-related. http://think.direct.gov.uk/fatigue.html might be one of the least controversial government road safety campaigns ever, but it's a shame that it's needed.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (19 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> So you're happy cycling among dozy drivers like this nobber?
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-6k_RGtkOQ
> 
> ...




It's just an advert, bit of humour. I reckon we could pull thousands of adverts to pieces but that would just be sad. Lighten up, I'm sure you ain't the perfect driver or rider....none of us are, we are just human


----------



## steve292 (19 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> It's just an advert, bit of humour. I reckon we could pull thousands of adverts to pieces but that would just be sad. Lighten up, I'm sure you ain't the perfect driver or rider....none of us are, we are just human


My point exactly.....


----------



## mjr (19 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> It's just an advert, bit of humour. I reckon we could pull thousands of adverts to pieces but that would just be sad. Lighten up, I'm sure you ain't the perfect driver or rider....none of us are, we are just human


HO HO HO(!) Sleep-driving - it's just so bloody hilarious, isn't it? Perfectly fine to endorse such lethally incompetent motoring as a way for people to get to greasy American-style hamburger joints for breakfast(!) 

No, I'm not a perfect driver or rider, but the time I drive off and can't tell the difference between a bin and an intercom is the time when my driving licence should be removed!


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Oct 2016)

*Mod note.
*
Back on topic. The thread is about McDonald's as a bike stop. Let's leave driving out of it light hearted or not.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Oct 2016)

The only thing I see wrong with McDonalds' as a bike stop is that they are all in high traffic areas, on very busy roads. Something to do with the business model.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (19 Oct 2016)

User3094 said:


> McDonalds Demographic...
> 
> People most likely to litter (points 6 and 8)...
> 
> ...



What's this got to do with the OP's question ? And the first two are American reports related to US and not uk so is even more irrelevant.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Oct 2016)

The first is a organization called Litter-It Costs You.org., no idea of where it's based, study methods, etc. May be based in the American South, as many examples on that page have to do with Georgia and Tenessee. No idea about methodology, seems more like assertion. Other looks like many charts. Hard for me to judge facts based on such a paucity of information. May vary by area, or common customs.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Oct 2016)

User3094 said:


> You've missed a large part of this discussion then I take it?


And you apparently missed this... 



Hill Wimp said:


> *Mod note.
> *
> Back on topic. The thread is about McDonald's as a bike stop. Let's leave driving out of it light hearted or not.



For me, McDonalds is fine if I am far from home and need a place to stop, but I'd never use it as a destination, a turning point on a ride ie as a preplanned "cafe stop".


----------



## Cycleops (20 Oct 2016)

I'm not going in there until they get rid of that scary clown.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Oct 2016)

Galvanised by this thread I contacted McD again about the litter from its local outlet in the Peak District National Park. On the previous occasion they didn't reply

Well I have had a reply. It is a pretty standard response. Here's the main extract


We’ve been working hard to reduce the amount of litter on our streets, but we know it’s frustrating for residents and businesses alike when members of the public choose to dispose of their litter irresponsibly. For many years we have been sending out daily litter patrols and organising larger ‘clean up’ events.



Every McDonald’s restaurant sends out a minimum of three litter patrols each day, which means that across the UK, our staff walk thousands of miles a week completing litter patrols.



We’re also proud to work with organisations like Keep Britain Tidy, Keep Scotland Tidy, Keep Wales Tidy and Keep Northern Ireland Tidy, alongside our own suppliers, to try and reduce the amount of packaging we use and make as much as we can recyclable.


I honestly didn't expect much more. At the end of the day it's the customers doing the littering. I might start tweeting them piccies of McD litter in the countryside around here to ramp it up a bit


----------



## Cycleops (20 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I might start tweeting them piccies of McD litter in the countryside around here to ramp it up a bit



Good idea.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Oct 2016)

User said:


> If you're that worried, why not pick it up yourself?



a) There's quite a bit of it
b) I'm on my bike so I've nowhere to put it


----------



## Glow worm (20 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> a) There's quite a bit of it
> b) I'm on my bike so I've nowhere to put it



It's fairly easy to be honest. I pick up from a mile and a half stretch of lane between here and the next village as I get so peed off with it all. The council sent me some litter pickers and gloves and I just hang a bin liner over my handlebars. If I do it the day before bin day I just shove the black sack with the others for collection.

It is amazing how much litter gets dropped just on that short stretch in only a few days. Quite dispiriting really. On the bright side, judging by the smoking, drinking and eating habits of most litter droppers- they won't be around for very long!


----------



## mjr (20 Oct 2016)

User said:


> If you're that worried, why not pick it up yourself?


 Become an unpaid slave for McD?!? I do pick some litter up (space and weather permitting), but I also pay taxes that fund the public litter-pickers. It would be nice if McDonalds paid all its taxes rather than reportedly paying branding "royalties" to use a tax-free Luxembourg deal and campaigning for UK tax cuts over Christmas dinner, rather than the rest of us paying and then having to do the work ourselves too!

McDonalds should remain only a last resort bike stop for all sorts of reasons. Branded litter on the back roads and tracks that we enjoy cycling along is just one symptom of their sickness.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4519338, member: 45"]"Hello. I'd like a regular quarter pounder meal please."

"Do you want to go large with that?"

"NO! I SAID REGULAR! NOT LARGE! IF I WANTED LARGE I'D HAVE SAID "Hello, I'd like a large quarter pounder meal please"! DID I SAY THAT? DID I?? NO, I DIDN'T! NOW GO AWAY WITH YOUR CORPORATE PROFIT-PERSUASION AND GET ME WHAT I ASKED FOR!


Please."

"Nice bike"*


*added for mod acceptability.[/QUOTE]
Again, you are lucky that you have never worked for one of these companies. Switch brain off and follow the script is the only way to survive. If you don't want to hear the script, go somewhere else.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Oct 2016)

The last bit of litter I picked up was an 700C inner tube, left on a pavement 2 metres from a bin. At the time I had just been diagnosed with influenza and was so out of it that I managed to leave half the groceries I'd bought to wait out the worst of it at the self checkout - but I could manage to get the discarded tube to a bin.

Cycling doesn't create much roadside litter - inner tubes, gel wrappers, a banana peel. I see enough of these on the roads relative to the numbers of cyclists to not feel superior.


----------



## mjr (20 Oct 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Again, you are lucky that you have never worked for one of these companies. Switch brain off and follow the script is the only way to survive. If you don't want to hear the script, go somewhere else.


Aye. Failing to follow the script and try to upsell even customers who have explicitly said what size they want... that can be a disciplinary offence in some chains. No idea if it is at Muck D because I never worked for them, but stuff like that was a factor in deciding where I worked as a student one summer because the wages were all basically market minimum within a few pence.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2016)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnbPirNk9Q4


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Oct 2016)

*MOD NOTE* (you're keeping me busy this morning)

The point about McDonalds and littering has been made, it does not need to be laboured and the sarcastic responses to such posts likewise can stop.

thank you.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Oct 2016)

Final say on it...It's a hole !


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4519643, member: 45"]Nonsense. They're told to ask whether you want to go large. If someone has already said they don't want to you're not forced to ask, and the many competent McDonalds staff I interact with show that there are more options than you give.[/QUOTE]

Competent, polite, pleasant and mostly happy staff are some of the reasons why I like to stop at McDonald's.

Most of my visits are for mobile office use, so I've become acquainted with several of the clean-up ladies in the branches near me.

I've asked a couple about working conditions, and both said McDonald's is good to work for.

I've had several offers to bring my food across, and to keep an eye on the laptop while I nip to the toilet or go outside to make a phone call.

One of the ladies pointed me in the direction of the seats which had power points, even though I hadn't asked.

I dunno about the serving staff being scripted, but if they are, always saying 'please' and 'thank you' is not such a bad script to follow.


----------



## marknotgeorge (20 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4519643, member: 45"]Nonsense. They're told to ask whether you want to go large. If someone has already said they don't want to you're not forced to ask, and the many competent McDonalds staff I interact with show that there are more options than you give.[/QUOTE]
When I worked there, you were supposed to ask once, whether it be going large, or selling something else like a pie or fries. You don't upsell to kids, old people etc, or to people who make it clear they only want what they ask for. Of course, it's easy to slip up when there's only 4 of you on till and there's a big event at the Assembly Rooms that no-one told the scheduling manager about...


----------



## ozboz (22 Oct 2016)

Me and Ms ozboz think its ok !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Oct 2016)




----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Oct 2016)

@ozboz 
I think you and Mrs ozboz need these:


----------



## Dayvo (22 Oct 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> @ozboz
> I think you and Mrs ozboz need these:



AND one of these:


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Oct 2016)

OMG, it gets worse.....

https://alyabuzz.wordpress.com/2015/03/24/im-lovin-it/


----------



## ozboz (22 Oct 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> @ozboz
> I think you and Mrs ozboz need these:



We will get these, 
But go large only with one !


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> OMG, it gets worse.....
> 
> https://alyabuzz.wordpress.com/2015/03/24/im-lovin-it/


Or better, depending on how you look at it.


----------

